

9th Circuit Dismisses Al Haramain (Warantless Wiretapping) Case - srl
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/08/9th-circuit-dismisses-al-haramain-case

======
einhverfr
While this is a shame, Jewel v. NSA trudges on. There is hope that the
unprecedented level of surveillance will be reined in yet.

~~~
accountswu
I read about that but I haven't read the details yet. I hope some pretense of
justice prevails.

~~~
einhverfr
Last major ruling was in December where the 9th Circuit let the suit go ahead,
vacated the district court's dismissal and remanded for further proceedings.

------
accountswu
It is a shame. The US justice system is not even pretending to provide
justice. If the president can bomb and kill random people 8000 miles away
without any trial (or even charging them with a crime, if any), surely he can
wiretap innocent Americans at home because of their color/creed/origin. The
constitution can go to hell.

The Bushes and Obamas and Clintons will take turns to continue the mass-
murders abroad and mass-violations of privacy at home (or even illegal
abduction and torture of American citizens as long as they have a Muslimy
name). Meanwhile there will be some musical chair shows to give the public the
"choice" between one mass-murderer and another.

[http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/liberty-
and-j...](http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/liberty-and-justice-
for-non-muslims/)

Liberty and Justice for Non-Muslims

By ANDREW ROSENTHAL

Since the attacks on Sept. 11, 2001, genuine concerns about national security
as well as politicking and fear have led to a shift in the balance between
civil liberties and law enforcement. That much is indisputable, and widely
discussed. Yet it’s rarely acknowledged that the attacks have also led to
what’s essentially a separate justice system for Muslims.

In this system, the principle of due process is twisted and selectively
applied, if it is applied at all.

~~~
maratd
> Liberty and Justice for Non-Muslims

Is there really any evidence this is happening only to Muslims? My impression
was that everyone was being treated this way. Not that this makes things any
better ...

~~~
einhverfr
No, but there are some troubling patterns. Read Brandenburg v. Ohio and then
read Holder v. Humanitarian Law Project. While it is protected to advocate
terrorism and even genocide against African Americans to fellow KKK members
under the First Amendment, it is not protected suggest to Hamas that they
would be better off abandoning terrorism.

Of course a different way to read this is that the law takes a harsher look at
terrorism against whites than against blacks. Or one might see the court as
eroding first amendment guarantees. It is all in how you look at it.

------
accountswu
Only 55 points and 8 comments... Imagine the uproar here if a Jewish charity
was being wiretapped; the media would be throwing in Holocaust, Antisemtism,
Hitler, Nazis and all the history of Jewish persecution and the good
Samaritans here at HN would have been up in arms. Some Muslim charity was
torpedoed and brown/Muslimy citizens wiretapped? Who gives a shit, let's post
another link about an awesome new startup that Israelis built on the newest
stolen land while the brown Palestinian (doesn't matter whether Christian or
Muslim or Druze) is being kicked out of his home that his family owned for
several generations so that some Australian or Russian born folks of the
"Chosen Race" can live there.

And while we are at it let's continue to cut social services at home as we
hand over another 3 billion to Israeli apartheid and a few billion to Egyptian
Yemeni and Saudi butchers so that they can continue suppressing the people
that don't belong to the chosen race.

